# Ascension hall of fame (Surgery only)



## CursedOne (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.


*Ascension done by kota *





*Surgeries:*
-fat transfer to cheekbones
-buccal fat removal
-chin wing
-orbital decompression + lower eyelid retraction surgery,
-lip lift(s)
- previous chin implant removed.

*Ascension done by Amnesia*




*Surgeries:*
-2 rhinoplasty
-lower lid retraction
-multimple chin fillers
-8+ moles removed
*note:* Keep in mind this user also did nonsurgery looksmaxxing that boosted his looks.


*Ascension done by TheLordMadness*










*Surgeries:*
Bimax consisting of 6º Le fort 1 ccw, almost 1cm BSSO,8-9mm semi chinwing


*Ascension done by LooksPSL*

before




after




*Surgeries:*
Almond eye surgery
orbital rim implants (cheekbones)

Ascension done by GetLooksorDieTryin

Surgeries:

-double jaw + chin wing
-zso
-beard transplant



Ascension done by CJ the Ascender

Surgeries:

-rhinoplasty
-cheekbones enhancement
- slight jaw enhancement
- undereye filler?
- Otoplasty


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice list


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 2, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Nice list


Im gonna update it from time to time. I just wanted to create a base and let users think if the concept is okay. then I will add more ascensions. I will look this topic tomorrow again


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 2, 2020)

what about that 1 guy that elias posted that got like 6 eye surgeries @ oncs


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Hunter Vallance (Jul 2, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...


Amnesia was already a chad tbh


----------



## Strafe (Jul 2, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 488792


Holy shit


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 2, 2020)

Strafe said:


> Holy shit


Chin wing osteotomy 
Double jaw 
Upper blepharoplasty 
Zygomatic sandwich osteotomy 
Hair transplant 
Beard transplant 
Buccal fat removal 
Jaw angle fillers 









Once again, all my respect to this brave man


https://incels.is/threads/i-will-be-the-first-truecel-to-ascend-to-chad-level-with-surgery-and-roids.19551/ He has fulfilled his oath




looksmax.org


----------



## Cope (Jul 2, 2020)

That @kota ascension is really good. Are he and @Amnesia the only ones who have ascended here? I remember @facemaxxed got a bunch of implants, but I don't know if there was a before/after posted.

It'll be interesting to see what the ascensions will look like in the next couple years, if they're legit I might consider going under the knife.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 2, 2020)

@Salludon, claims mewing, chewing, facial exercises and bonesmashing. Most of PSL believes it was fillers and/or chin implant.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 2, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> View attachment 488897
> 
> @Salludon, claims mewing, chewing, facial exercises and bonesmashing. Most of PSL believes it was fillers and/or chin implant.


Lowering bf with chewing+mewing is legit


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jul 2, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> Did his lower lid take him from nct to pct? Was this done by taban?
> ...


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 2, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> View attachment 488897
> 
> @Salludon, claims mewing, chewing, facial exercises and bonesmashing. Most of PSL believes it was fillers and/or chin implant.


Just get a surgery and call people it was mewing to avoid getting stoned in Pakistan for being gay theory


----------



## Tall (Jul 2, 2020)

Suprised how much Kota's eye area changed


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 3, 2020)

Kota changes are impressive ngl 

all he needs is rhinoplasty and he is finished with looksmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 3, 2020)

Did amnesia have some zygo surgery?


----------



## Virgincel (Jul 3, 2020)

All these people will get bogged to oblivion in 20 years.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 3, 2020)

FUARK, imagine being the first guy, you ugly and being ignored for your whole life
and then surgery suddenly ascended you, how are you going to look at this clown world


----------



## Deleted member 6824 (Jul 3, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> View attachment 488897
> 
> @Salludon, claims mewing, chewing, facial exercises and bonesmashing. Most of PSL believes it was fillers and/or chin implant.



How does he explain his chin growth? Its way bigger


----------



## Ampere (Jul 3, 2020)

I dont get the second guy, is it because he was smiling in the first pic ? Because tbh I'd say he had at least a surgery on the jaw 
Also is he wearing colored contacts ?


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 3, 2020)

Ampere said:


> I dont get the second guy, is it because he was smiling in the first pic ? Because tbh I'd say he had at least a surgery on the jaw
> Also is he wearing colored contacts ?


yeah, amnesia is wearing contacts and no he didnt have jaw surgery


----------



## Ampere (Jul 3, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> yeah, amnesia is wearing contacts and no he didnt have jaw surgery


WTF smiling fucks him up hard 
Maybe it's the no teeth smile that does this tbh


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 3, 2020)

Why cant I edit my first post?????
I wnat alll ascensions in post.
Help me my fellow niggers
@Nosecel 
help me


----------



## Lars (Jul 3, 2020)

Can we also have An softmaxx thread maybe that Will help alot of people for motivation


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 3, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Can we also have An softmaxx thread maybe that Will help alot of people for motivation


Maybe I would do it if I had time, but why cant I edit my first post. thats the most important question for me


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 3, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Maybe I would do it if I had time, but why cant I edit my first post. thats the most important question for me


U cant edit posts in rating section, in other section u can edit in 2 hour time frame


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 3, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> U cant edit posts in rating section, in other section u can edit in 2 hour time frame


this is succsses section


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 3, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> this is succsses section


Ah, editing time frame has passed then


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 3, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Ah, editing time frame has passed then


Is it possible to undo it? It was meant as a list that keeps getting updated.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jul 3, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Is it possible to undo it? It was meant as a list that keeps getting updated.


No tbh, you could make a definitive end version in the end and post it in looksmaxxing section, more ppl see it there


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 3, 2020)

Dude, @Amnesia got a lot more than those surgeries, look at the hairline: hair transplant, look at the lower third, bimax+implant probably etc


----------



## King Kali (Jul 3, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> View attachment 488897
> 
> @Salludon, claims mewing, chewing, facial exercises and bonesmashing. Most of PSL believes it was fillers and/or chin implant.


Bad before pic this is what he looked like before:


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 3, 2020)

King Kali said:


> Bad before pic this is what he looked like before:


LMAO at that lying cuck. No chewing, mewing etc will do that to you. God I can't stand bitches like him, what an asshole.


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 5, 2020)

*Ascension done by TheLordMadness*










*Surgeries:*
Bimax consisting of 6º Le fort 1 ccw, almost 1cm BSSO,8-9mm semi chinwing


*Ascension done by LooksPSL*

before




after




*Surgeries:*
Almond eye surgery
orbital rim implants (cheekbones)


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 5, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by TheLordMadness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see no difference in the eye surgery result.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 5, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...




While these are all good ive seen 3 results that are godly that mog these to a black hole


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> While these are all good ive seen 3 results that are godly that mog these to a black hole


then post them here you curry


----------



## reptiles (Jul 5, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> then post them here you curry


































What a #transformation! www.amfacialplastics.com | Facial plastic surgery, Facial plastic, Plastic surgery


Jan 3, 2019 - Arash Moradzadeh, MD, is a dual board-certified ENT/head and neck surgery and facial plastic and reconstructive surgeon at his private practice, AM Facial Plastics, in Beverly Hills, California.




www.pinterest.co.uk


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 495545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jfl but theyre all deformed to begin with


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 5, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see zero difference here. You sure this is a before and after transformation??


----------



## reptiles (Jul 5, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> jfl but theyre all deformed to begin with





All that changed was the maxilla and there well above average after the surgery


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> I see zero difference here. You sure this is a before and after transformation??


those are his after pics i believe


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 5, 2020)

reptiles said:


> All that changed was the maxilla and there well above average after the surgery


How did the first blonde girl get a whole maxilla forward? Must be a lf3, or lf1 combined with some implants for the upper part.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> How did the first blonde girl get a whole maxilla forward? Must be a lf3, or lf1 combined with some implants for the upper part.





It was a lefort 3 the projection they gave her was fucking insane tbqh it was like 15 to 16 mm they didn't say that but you can phyically see it


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 5, 2020)

Kota ascension is probably the best that i ever saw in this site.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Jul 5, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Kota ascension is probably the best that i ever saw in this site.


larsanova's was just as insane as any of these surgery ones and all he did was leanmaxx


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 5, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Kota ascension is probably the best that i ever saw in this site.


Also lifefuel for oldcels, since he is already 37yrs.


----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495581
> View attachment 495582


how many bitches do u get?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

NormieWithBigPP said:


> how many bitches do u get?










Idk What did Pitt get?


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jul 5, 2020)

I will be shortly joining this hall of fame


----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495589
> View attachment 495590
> Idk What did Pitt get?


is that first pic shopped or are you actually that flexible ahaha


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

NormieWithBigPP said:


> is that first pic shopped or are you actually that flexible ahaha


Yeah i can easily make myself incel tier


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495581
> View attachment 495582


mirin thomas strijd


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> mirin thomas strijd


Brad Reacher


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495589
> View attachment 495590
> Idk What did Pitt get?


bruh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

untermensch said:


> bruh


big penis gang


----------



## Deleted member 1934 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495589
> View attachment 495590
> Idk What did Pitt get?


Mirin nose ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

untermensch said:


> Mirin nose ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad Reacher


Brad Maverick


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Brad Maverick


Tom Durden


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Tom Durden


Tyler Reacher


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Tyler Reacher


Ethan James


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ethan James


Claus von Gustavvson


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Claus von Gustavvson


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 495628


Upper lip 404 kys


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Upper lip 404 kys


Yeah Idk where it went on these pics Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 5, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by TheLordMadness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that side profile is god tier


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 10, 2020)

Ascension done by GetLooksorDieTryin

Surgeries:

-double jaw + chin wing
-zso
-beard transplant



Ascension done by CJ the Ascender

Surgeries:

-rhinoplasty
-cheekbones enhancement
- slight jaw enhancement
- undereye filler?
- Otoplasty


----------



## Nisse (Jul 10, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Can we also have An softmaxx thread maybe that Will help alot of people for motivation


Great idea tbh, could really use some of that motivation cause im not even capable of getting any surgeries at my age


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 10, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> Ascension done by GetLooksorDieTryin
> 
> Surgeries:
> 
> ...



What do you mean with 

-cheekbones enhancement
- slight jaw enhancement 

Fillers?


----------



## Nisse (Jul 10, 2020)

NormieWithBigPP said:


> larsanova's was just as insane as any of these surgery ones and all he did was leanmaxx


He had an amazing base tho


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 10, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> What do you mean with
> 
> -cheekbones enhancement
> - slight jaw enhancement
> ...


tbh I dont know it myself, I think it was fat grafting or something like that, dont think it was fillers


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 10, 2020)

Nisse said:


> He had an amazing base tho


He had a very good base with no major failos


----------



## Donc0ck (Jul 10, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> What do you mean with
> 
> -cheekbones enhancement
> - slight jaw enhancement
> ...


Also very interested, he had my cheek bones and his after would be exactly what I want


----------



## zami (Jul 12, 2020)

Donc0ck said:


> Also very interested, he had my cheek bones and his after would be exactly what I want


 probably a custom implant


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 12, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...


Gordon freeman? And another guy is getting surgery on 15th July


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 12, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> tbh I dont know it myself, I think it was fat grafting or something like that, dont think it was fillers


It was fillers, he said it


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> He had a very good base with no major failos


Imagine having failos 2020


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 11, 2020)

*Ascension done by MrMeeseeksLookAtM*






*Surgeries:*
-submental lipo
-buccal fat removal
- sliding genio


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 11, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Donc0ck (Sep 11, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by MrMeeseeksLookAtM*
> 
> View attachment 660611
> 
> ...


How did they reduce the mentolabial fold with a sliding genio. According to the chin mega thread it should be increased not reduced..


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 11, 2020)

Donc0ck said:


> How did they reduce the mentolabial fold with a sliding genio. According to the chin mega thread it should be increased not reduced..


Maybe bone grafts taken from the hip bone.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 11, 2020)

Hunter Vallance said:


> Amnesia was already a chad tbh


good base obv
whats crazy is how much more nt he looks in the first pic ngl


----------



## SexyMofo (Oct 6, 2020)

Bump, good thread for inspo.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 6, 2020)

bookmarked for motivation and to post when i ascend


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 7, 2020)

Bump for some life fuel


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 7, 2020)

Carl-o said:


> Bump for some life fuel


I will expand if more examples show up


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...



@kota What did u do to your skin?


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...



Btw im mirin @TheLordMadness s side profile jfl


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 21, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> bumo


@subhuman incel


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 2, 2021)

If I had more time to spare I would update this but Im wageslaving like hell right now. This isnt a single man job, you guys have to help me.


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Did @TheLordMadness go to a psl surgeon or local?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Sep 2, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...



all ugly


----------



## whiteissuperior (Sep 2, 2021)

add tyrion


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Oct 16, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Did @TheLordMadness go to a psl surgeon or local?


It was either Pagnoni or Ramieri- I think it was Ramieri. At the time he was offering a variation of a chin wing which was the main reason for the success of this operation, and when users here contacted him for something similar they were told that he wasn't doing it anymore.


----------



## bogii (Mar 12, 2022)

nice thread @CursedOne 

got some updates?


----------



## Lihito (Mar 12, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...



mirin


----------



## currylightskin (Mar 13, 2022)

Larsanovamax or over


----------



## russwestbrook (Mar 14, 2022)

fucking goats🐐🐐


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 14, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by LooksPSL*
> 
> before
> 
> ...



What the hell? No difference lol

The others are fantastic


----------



## johneffen (Mar 15, 2022)

chads.org


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 14, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by kota *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Zenturio and @Acromegaly_Chad ,see kota's ascension,he got chin wing done but his gonial angle didn't get destroyed.
Or did he do something else to fix his gonial angle after chin wing?
Can we do chin wing like this to get a longer ramus?

@Birdcell

2.Also how did his gonions and gonial angle got sharper in the after pics?
Maybe because of buccal fat removal,what do u think?


----------



## 5ft1 (May 15, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Ascension done by @ L LooksPSL


----------



## Sal (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 17, 2022)

@TheLordMadness which doctor is that? looking dope asf.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (May 28, 2022)

BUMP


----------



## ALP (May 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Maybe I would do it if I had time, but why cant I edit my first post. thats the most important question for me


Did you make it?

I am more interested in softmaxxes.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (May 29, 2022)

ima post my result next year


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 29, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> Im gonna update it from time to time. I just wanted to create a base and let users think if the concept is okay. then I will add more ascensions. I will look this topic tomorrow again


could have used better pics for get looks or die trying


----------



## 5footsix56 (Nov 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> This is a ascension list of people who had surgeries done and ascended by it
> Im gonna keep updating the ascension hall of fame list from time to time when I have time to spare.
> 
> 
> ...



I dont really see much of a difference with lookspsl tbh


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Nov 28, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> *Ascension done by @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lifefuel för din bimax


----------

